# Wood Species ID Help Please



## ChipLarsen (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi, I am new to the RouterForums. This looks like a great community to be a part of. I have already found a lot of great information. I have my first question about wood species. I am very new to identifying wood. The wood in the images came from a pallet that I found. This pallet really stood out from all of the others, so I had to grab it. Can anyone help me id this species of wood. 

Thank you, Chip


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Chip and welcome to the forum. I can't place it but it looks familiar. If you google "Identifying wood species" you'll get several sites that show pictures and list characteristics of the woods that you be able to use to identify it.


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't know but I've seen really old desks in courthouses that look similar. The desk themselves were probably 100 years old and had the same look. Grain was "different" looking and actually kinda boring but very hard and solid. I figured it was oak taken from a really big tree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Can't give you the name but you could peruse the wood database. It's vaguely reminiscent of London Plane (Sycamore) but probably not. Since it's from a pallet, it could have come from anywhere but odds are it is Asian. I'd try finishing a small piece of it to see how it does.


----------



## PapaTango (Oct 9, 2015)

Not that I'm any expert but it looks very much like Meranti to me since I have a little of it myself and someone else identified it for me. It's extremely difficult to work with anything other thsn power tools!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Reminds me very much of Lacewood. I use it alot for picture frames and a couple of boxes...

Kinda splintery to work with, but sands and takes a finish beautifully. Especially oils..

does it have a red/redish-brown hue to it?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks very much like the palm wood I bought a board from the local hardwood store awhile back. I used it on a humidor and it came out beautiful. It was splintery with needle like splinters that made it a bit hard to use. Could be lace wood too, not an expert on woods.

Herb


----------



## ChipLarsen (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank y'all for the information.


----------

